

Soft Metrics That Have a Significant Effect on Your Bottom Line - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/online-marketing/soft-metrics-marketing-strategy

======
ronsela
Everyone wants to increase sales and grow their business – that’s practically
a given in the marketing world.

Increasing sales numbers and related key performance indicators (KPIs) is
typically the main task for most marketers. And it is almost definitely the
one that your boss cares about the most, regardless of whether said boss is
the head of the marketing department, the CMO, or the business owner. And if
you yourself are the owner, then you definitely focus on the sales numbers and
corresponding profits!

